# Biomass bale handling equipment



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

With this system baled biomass can be delivered from field to the factory for $8-$10/ Ton

New Page 1


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

You are going to have to be baling pretty darn close to the plant and bale a lot of tons of stalks to deliver for 10/ton and even halfaway justify that equipment.


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

Keep in Mind this is a delivery system. This doesnt include baling. A lot of these companys know the numbers on what it is going to cost to bale the product. Stacking and Delivery is a whole seperate issue. Keep in mind I am talking cost of someone who owns all this equipment. A custom operator baling/stacking/loading/transporting will typically get $35-$50/ton. But it can be baled for $15/ton cost and stacked/loaded/transported for $8-10 within a 25 mile radius. Poet plans to supply cellulose to their Emmetsburg plant all within a 20 mile radius.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

So if baling cost $15/ton and hauling cost is $10/ton and nutrient removal is about $25/ton it would be $50/ton COST.Get pd $50/ton???=Broke even,bunch of wore out machinery and a lot of stress.

Good to know your costs including hidden costs.


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

That is a big concern with farmers in certain area's of the country. However, in much of the cornbelt, monsanto has proven that too much stover is hurting yeilds and 25-35% needs to be removed


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

iflylow said:


> That is a big concern with farmers in certain area's of the country. However, in much of the cornbelt, monsanto has proven that too much stover is hurting yeilds and 25-35% needs to be removed


Yes I agree on corn on corn.You need to get it black some how to warm it up here.Alot more stalk shreding before disk ripping to get it blacker.Some working urea in the fall to help break down stalks.Moldboard plow.Wiscek disk.

Be nice if plant breeders would shorten up the corn a little.I don't need 12' tall corn.









I'll stick with my corn,beans,alfalfa rotation.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

I saw some 3' tall corn at a breeder in Iowa. Why we don't see I'm not sure.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I haven't seen any residue problems hurting yields here, I'll take all the residue I can get. Usually corn-bean rotation on row-crop ground. No-till beans into cornstalks, inline ripper in bean stubble. If you want to know what continuous biomass harvesting will do for your soils, just chop corn silage for a few years continuously. At least with silage, you usually get to apply to some manure.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> So if baling cost $15/ton and hauling cost is $10/ton and nutrient removal is about $25/ton it would be $50/ton COST.Get pd $50/ton???=Broke even,bunch of wore out machinery and a lot of stress.
> 
> Good to know your costs including hidden costs.


Where does the $50/ton revenue figure come from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

MikeRF said:


> Where does the $50/ton revenue figure come from if you don't mind me asking?


Kinda the going price around here for stalks for bedding/feed.Salebarn usually is between 40-60 a ton.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Kinda the going price around here for stalks for bedding/feed.Salebarn usually is between 40-60 a ton.


And is that all these hydro producing plants are prepared to pay for biomass? Their European counterparts can afford to pay between $250 to $300/ton for wood pellets and still make money. Although I'm no expert I have also been told some of these other forms of biomass actually burn more efficiently than wood as well.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

MikeRF said:


> And is that all these hydro producing plants are prepared to pay for biomass? Their European counterparts can afford to pay between $250 to $300/ton for wood pellets and still make money. Although I'm no expert I have also been told some of these other forms of biomass actually burn more efficiently than wood as well.


My thoughts on Biomass.They will probably pay just enough to cover your costs.Real and hidden like fertilizer removal.You may make a little but the real money will be made by someone else.Well I guess that is like the rest of farming.


----------

